# Motor Mechanic Jobs in GTA



## fkale (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any employer willing to assist in getting a work visa for Canada. We will be willing to cover all costs regarding this assistance. All I need is a job offer with an invitation.

Thanks


----------



## Kathleen Kischer (Feb 1, 2012)

There are many employers in Alberta that will help you get your work permit and generally if they have an LMO they will pay for your immigration needs.


----------

